# Sommeroffensive



## Námiria-Ork (6. Juni 2008)

Die Sommeroffensive – Ein Neuanfang


Hallo zusammen,

ein Kollege und meine Wenigkeit planen zusammen einen Neuanfang und suchen auf diesem Wege noch ein paar interessierte Spieler, die sich uns anschließen möchten. Geplant ist ein totaler Neuanfang auf einem zwar schon ausgesuchten, aber noch „geheim gehaltenen“ PvP-Server auf Seiten der Horde. Bei dem Server handelt es sich nicht um Frostwolf (!) und es ist auch kein Burning Crusade Release Server. Es handelt sich vielmehr um einen sehr gut bevölkerten Realm der ersten Stunde, welcher sich zudem in einem gesunden Realmpool befindet.

Die Gilde trägt bisher noch keinen Namen, wird aber zunächst unter dem Arbeitstitel „Sommeroffensive“ geführt werden. Das Ganze soll am xx.06.2008 starten und erst dann wird der Server öffentlich bekannt gegeben um allen Spielern die gleichen Startvoraussetzungen zu bieten. Wir würden dann alle gemeinsam bei Level 1 anfangen, die Gilde gründen und uns alles komplett neu erarbeiten.

Bei der Klassenwahl werden wir beiden, mein Kollege und ich, zunächst das Grundgerüst stellen, also Heiler und Tank, so dass immer problemlos eine Gruppe, möglichst gildenintern, zusammengestellt werden kann. Mein Kollege hat sich, nach aktuellem Stand, für einen Schamanen entschieden und ich habe mir einen Paladin ausgesucht. Ab der Scherbenwelt ändere ich meine Skillung aller Voraussicht nach jedoch wieder von Protection zu Holy.

Schön wäre es, wenn sich zwischen 15 und 20 Spielern einfinden würden, die auch ein ernsthaftes Interesse an einem Neuanfang haben. Zudem wäre es von Vorteil, wenn zum Start eine möglichst große Vielfalt an Klassen vertreten wäre.

Twinks innerhalb der Gilde sind nur in begrenztem Umfang erwünscht. Wir möchten vermeiden, dass Spieler auf „halber Strecke“ auf einmal anfangen alternative Charaktere zu spielen, da so das Spielerfeld auseinander gezerrt wird. Wer jedoch sehr viel Zeit für WoW aufbringen kann, darf natürlich gerne einen zweiten Charakter simultan spielen, solange sich der Maincharakter noch im Mitspielerbereich befindet. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Charaktertransfers. Es ist nicht gewünscht, dass jemand mit Level 10 auf einmal seine 70er transferiert und den Rest der Gilde durch den gesamten Content zieht. Wir wollen uns alles gemeinsam erarbeiten und als Gilde sowohl spielerisch, wie auch menschlich zusammenwachsen. Das Addon rückt in großen Schritten näher und es wird vermutlich die letzte Chance dieser Art sein, noch einmal Fuß zu fassen in WoW, wenn man noch keinen dauerhaften Platz zum verweilen gefunden hat. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt demnach auch auf dem kommenden Addon. Unsere Devise lautet, dass wir natürlich alles mitnehmen was sich anbietet, uns aber vorher keine festen Ziele setzen die wir unbedingt noch erreichen wollen. Angepeilt sind jedoch wenigstens Karazhan und die Heroic Instanzen. Der Schwerpunkt der Gilde wird eindeutig im PvE-Content liegen, allerdings bildet auch PvP ein aktives Element innerhalb der Gilde, beispielsweise um sich auf Stufe 70 mit leicht zu erreichenden Waffen einzudecken oder schlichtweg als kleine Abwechslung für Zwischendurch.

Natürlich werden wir versuchen halbwegs im gleichen Levelbereich zu bleiben um möglichst alle Instanzen besuchen zu können. Es wird aber immer vereinzelt zu Gruppenbildungen kommen, sei es weil sich zwei Klassen gut ergänzen oder weil man einfach gleiche Onlinezeiten hat. Das ist ein ganz natürlicher Prozess. Auf Stufe 70 rückt das Feld dann wieder enger zusammen und seit Patch 2.3 ist die Levelphase auch nicht mehr wirklich zeitaufwändig. Die Spielgewohnheiten sind von Person zu Person unterschiedlich und daher ist es schwer ein bestimmtes Maß vorzugeben. Ich kann also nur von mir selbst schließen, aber auch ich werde mich entsprechend der breiten Masse anpassen. Sollte das Leveln langsamer von Statten gehen, werde ich mich eben etwas bremsen. Sollte es unerwarteter Weise mein eigenes Tempo übersteigen, werde ich aufhören so viel Unsinniges im Spiel zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es durchaus möglich ist, in einem Zeitraum von 6 bis maximal 8 Wochen die Stufe 70 zu erreichen. Ich selbst habe mit diesem Charakter 4 Wochen gebraucht. Mit dem neuen Charakter werde ich mir jedoch mehr Zeit lassen. Es wird mit Sicherheit sehr schnelle Spieler geben und auch einige Nachzügler, aber hier sollte im eigenen Interesse und vor allem im Interesse der Gilde etwas darauf geachtet werden, das man sich immer im gesunden Mittelfeld bewegt. Die Levelphase ist sehr kurz und macht nur noch einen kleinen Anteil der Spielzeit aus, verglichen mit der Zeit die man später auf Stufe 70 verbringen wird.

Es wird keine festgeschriebenen Gildenregeln geben. Jeder sollte sich den geltenden Normen entsprechend verhalten, dann kann man auch auf starre Regeln verzichten. Zudem lassen sich Probleme oftmals besser durch ein Gespräch auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene lösen, als es irgendwo in Stein zu meißeln und nur danach zu urteilen. Das Motto der Gilde wird lauten: Erfolg durch Spaß – und nicht Spaß durch Erfolg.


Wer sollte sich angesprochen fühlen?

Prinzipiell erst einmal jeder, solange ernste Absichten bestehen den neuen Charakter auch dauerhaft zu spielen. Wir sind keine Zweckgemeinschaft und auch kein Levelingservice mit anschließendem Transfer zum Heimatserver. Ihr solltet den neuen Charakter als euren Main betrachten und ihm auch die entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Du solltest natürlich schon eine gewisse Grunderfahrung mit Online Rollenspielen mitbringen, allerdings ist Raiderfahrung nicht notwendig. Solche Dinge können dann im entsprechenden Levelbereich vermittelt werden, solange man bereit ist auch Vorschläge und Kritik anzunehmen und umzusetzen. Ich selbst spiele seit dem Release (Februar 2005) und lerne immer noch dazu. Diese Gilde richtet sich auch an Spieler die ihren Account momentan auf Eis gelegt haben und nur auf eine günstige Gelegenheit warten um wieder ins Spiel einzusteigen. Weiterhin solltet ihr mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, oder sofern jünger, eine entsprechende geistige Reife an den Tag legen. Ich bin kein Fan von Pauschalisierungen, jedoch wird man leider immer wieder negativ von bestimmten Altersgruppen überrascht.

Ich selbst bin ein sehr kommunikativer Mensch und für mich gehört TeamSpeak als essentielle Komponente zu WoW einfach dazu. Ihr solltet also schon über die Möglichkeit verfügen wenigstens zuzuhören, falls das Headset gerade mal wieder defekt sein sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch einmal die Fakten kurz zusammen gefasst:

- Totaler Neuanfang bei Level 1
- PvP-Server mit hoher Bevölkerungsdichte
- Vernünftiger Realmpool um auch PvP-interessierte Spieler anzusprechen
- Startdatum: voraussichtlich am xx.06.2008, ggf. früher
- Schwerpunkt der Gilde liegt im PvE-Bereich, aber auch PvP wird ein Element dieser Gilde sein
- Auf Level 70 wird dann gemeinschaftlich entschieden, ob die Gilde weiter ausgebaut wird oder ob wir ggf. mit einer anderen Gilde fusionieren oder uns Ihnen anschließen
- Angestrebt werden Karazhan und Heroic Instanzen, mit dem kommenden Addon dann wieder der volle Content
- Prinzipiell gilt: Alles kann - nichts muss. Es gibt keine Restriktionen für Klassen oder Skillungen, jeder darf so spielen wie er es für richtig hält


Wer also die nötige Geduld aufbringt und sich bis zum Ende des Monats gedulden kann, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen sich an dieser Gilde zu beteiligen.

Noch eine Bitte: Haltet diesen Beitrag bitte sauber und steuert bitte nur Konstruktives bei. Jeder der Interesse hat, kann dies hier gerne zum Ausdruck bringen.

Noch ein abschließender Hinweis: Sollte der Andrang und das Interesse innerhalb der kommenden Tage sehr groß sein, kann der Start unter Umständen auch zeitlich vorgezogen werden. Das bleibt jedoch abzuwarten.

Unser Übergangsforum ist unter folgender Addresse zu erreichen --->>>http://fliaru.site88.net/wow/viewtopic.php<<<---

MfG


----------



## Arenus (6. Juni 2008)

*update*
Sind schon über 15-20 leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapso (7. Juni 2008)

Arenus schrieb:


> *update*
> Sind schon über 15-20 leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also für mich klingt das sher interessant. Wie soll man sich denn jetz mit euch in Kontakt setzen?
<--ICQ, Xfire, TS- alles da!


----------



## Arenus (7. Juni 2008)

Flapso schrieb:


> Also für mich klingt das sher interessant. Wie soll man sich denn jetz mit euch in Kontakt setzen?
> <--ICQ, Xfire, TS- alles da!


Hier ist unsere Forum


----------



## Arenus (9. Juni 2008)

!up!


----------



## Thoryia (9. Juni 2008)

Klingt gut, gabs aber alles schon mehrmals und ist immer am Ende im Sande verlaufen. Zumindest bei den 3 oder 4 Starts die ich mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Arenus (10. Juni 2008)

Klar ist ein neu start schwer.
Wir versuchen in so seriös wie möglich zu gestalten.
Wir erwarten auch nicht dass wir mit allen Leuten die sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben bis 70 kommen. aber wir hoffen das es wenigstens am Schluss noch 30-40 Leute sind.

LG


----------



## Arenus (11. Juni 2008)

*Update*
Der Start wir mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit am 14.06.2008 erfolgen
Mitglieder im Forum momentan 52 leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arenus (13. Juni 2008)

!update!
Morgen geht es los.

70 Leute im Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (12. September 2008)

dieses Projekt war ein totaler reinfall   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es wurde komplett anders gehandelt als wie hier beschrieben. 

Nachdem sich der Gldenmeister schon nach den ersten 2 Wochen beleidigt verabschiedete , seine Chars löschte , wieder neu anfing, die Gilde wieder übernahm, allen versprach jetzt von 1 anzufangen und dann das feld von hinten aufzuräumen um auch kleineren spielern zu helfen. Dann nach ca. 2 Tagen seinen alten Main wieder holte, alle 60+ Chars mit der Begründung das Powerlevelings gekickt hatte und dann der Gilde noch erzählt hat das die gekickten Spieler unsozial und nur auf sich selber fixiert sind (was garnicht gestimmt hat).
Danach folgte komplette Zensur. Wenn jemand ein Problem mit der Gilde oder Gildenführung hatte wurde er "zensiert" indem man ihm die Rechte nahm im Gildenchat zu schreiben, oder direkt gekickt wurde und sofort aus allem rausgebannt war und von der kompletten "Führung" ignoriert wurde ohne das man überhaupt wusste was passiert ist.
Man fühlte sich nunja wie im dritten Reich. Wer etwas gesagt hat und hatte es nur den kleinsten anschein von Kritik wurde mit der Begründung des dauerhaften Spammens oder schweren beleidigung komplett ausgeschaltet und verbannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Nefenty und Namiria ihr habt es geschafft euch sowas von lächerlich zu machen bei all den Leuten die dachten das ihr vernünftige Menschen und vor allem eine vernünftige Führung wärt. 
Ich finde auch man sollte sich erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen bevor man behauptet, das man euch Member "abwirbt" die aus komplett freiwilligen Zügen gegangen sind. 
Vorallem hätte ich mich mal an eurer Stelle mehr mit euren Membern "beschäftigt" und nicht nur mit euch selber. Dann hättet ihr nicht von mir erfahren müssen das eure Member fast allesamt gehen wollten weil (ich zitiere den brief eines Members) "Nefenty und Namiria totale Kackboons sind und erstmal mit ihrem leben klarkommen sollen!"

Nunja ich würde sagen das reicht. Aber hey wie ich gerade höre hat sich die Gilde aufgelöst. Ich frage mich warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

